# HAD ANOTHER NICE ONE SHOW UP IN THE FRONT YARD



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Front yard has been a zoo the last two weeks. I have seen several fights and some of the big deer are showing up around the house.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I would have to shoot that bad boy right there.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW, if my eyes are looking at this thing right, he is pretty dang big!


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

And whats the reason you let him walk? And the previous one for that matter?


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Dude, what's already hanging on your wall. That is one nice buck there.

What county are you in?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! Such restraint!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That gave me the buck fever shakes just looking at those pictures.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

He ain't got enough money to shoot that buck.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

afishinman14 said:


> And whats the reason you let him walk? And the previous one for that matter?


I think this deer and the last deer I posted are both 5 1/2 years old. Both will get it next year but I want to give them one more year and see what they do. Hopefully it will be a good decision.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Put the camera down. Pick the rifle up to your shoulder & pull the trigger.Problem solved.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

It must suck to be you!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

B&C animal right there. VERY impressive. Tine length is amazing.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Dang!!!! I'd be looking for a stand site right where he enters the field....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I think he should go at least another 4 years......


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

My guess is that the guy taking these pics, doesn't shoot the buck for a good reason. SO HE CAN HAVE NICE DEER AROUND. Every picture he post, everyone rides his arse about shooting the deer. I respect a man very much that can see such a great buck and simply take pictures. Congrats on a great job taking care of your ranch.

With that said, given the opp I would more than likely drop that big dude.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Holy G 2's Batman !


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*could you please?*

Would you post some of the bucks you have killed? Must be impressive.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

PortATrout said:


> I think this deer and the last deer I posted are both 5 1/2 years old. Both will get it next year but I want to give them one more year and see what they do. Hopefully it will be a good decision.


I would do the same thing. As hard as that sounds, but you never maybe a bigger one will show up and if not hopefully he'll be there to take.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

What do you guys think that deer would score, not trying to hijack the thread, just need some references as I am going to Mexico in two weeks !


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

amen bro next year he's gonna be unreal


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

that bucks got to go 170 +


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Great buck. We don't kill bucks like that until they are 7. They can make huge jumps from 5 to 6. If they have good groceries, they will usually grow a little between 6-7.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

notoj said:


> What do you guys think that deer would score, not trying to hijack the thread, just need some references as I am going to Mexico in two weeks !


My estimate on score is high 180's to mid 190's. It is hard to see in the pictures but he is a main frame 12 with a 5" or 6" fork on his right G2. I think his G2's are at least 13" on each side and he has great brow tines. His G5's are about 5" long but they kind of crab claw along the beam and are hard to see. I think he also has some stuff around his bases that I didn't even figure. I'm certainly no expert scorer but that would be my estimate.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Good call on letting him walk, unless there are other hunters around who are not as patient. He is a toad, but I think he is only 4.5. He is still very muscular and his back and belly are not sagging.

Should be a MONSTER next year.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Great deer, good breeders makes a lot of big bucks


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good things come to those that wait, hope he brings you lots of offspring.Atta boys on letting him max out.-Mike


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

Mein Gott, that is a brute!

When the Good Lord created heaven and earth, and got to the animals....that is exactly what He envisioned when He said: "Let there be whitetail deer".


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy cow!! Where exactly is your "front yard"?


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy G2's, G3's AND G4's Batman!!



Stumpgrinder said:


> Holy G 2's Batman !


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, thats some management there. You have a great front yard, by the way!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

That deer is a stud, no question. To let him go another year shows a lot of restraint on your part.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome deer Buck. Absolute monster. A dream deer for any hunter.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> He ain't got enough money to shoot that buck.


It never fails. Post a photo of a deer you take a picture of and some clown has to say something like this. It is a deer on my ranch so I really don't think money is an issue in my decision to shoot the deer or not.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

:headknockTHEN SHOOT IT. One year won't make much difference.



PortATrout said:


> It never fails. Post a photo of a deer you take a picture of and some clown has to say something like this. It is a deer on my ranch so I really don't think money is an issue in my decision to shoot the deer or not.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Some folks just don't get it do they


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> :headknockTHEN SHOOT IT.


To shoot a super deer you have to have the restraint to let the really nice ones go. Most deer don't jump from a 150 to a 200 in one year. You have to pass on the 170's and 180's if you ever want to kill one in the 200's. Might not be the right decision but it is the one I have decided to make. And when the time comes next year to pull the trigger it will be my son or daughter doing the job. I have killed plenty of big deer and get much more pleasure watching them than doing the deed myself.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> when the time comes next year to pull the trigger it will be my son or daughter doing the job. I have killed plenty of big deer and get much more pleasure watching them than doing the deed myself.


need another son?? I'm adoptable!! :bounce:Nice lookin' buck for sure.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Your restraint is great & saying your gonna let your children shoot it is respectful as well. But you need to understand that most of the hunters on 2 cool will never have the opportunity to shoot a deer of this magnitude .Let alone see one.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PortATrout said:


> To shoot a super deer you have to have the restraint to let the really nice ones go. Most deer don't jump from a 150 to a 200 in one year. You have to pass on the 170's and 180's if you ever want to kill one in the 200's. Might not be the right decision but it is the one I have decided to make. And when the time comes next year to pull the trigger it will be my son or daughter doing the job. I have killed plenty of big deer and get much more pleasure watching them than doing the deed myself.


right on, I agree... he'll never even get the chance to be a 200 if you kill him at 180... set your goals high... good job. thanks for sharing


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> To shoot a super deer you have to have the restraint to let the really nice ones go. Most deer don't jump from a 150 to a 200 in one year. You have to pass on the 170's and 180's if you ever want to kill one in the 200's. Might not be the right decision but it is the one I have decided to *make. And when the time comes next year to pull the trigger it will be my son or daughter doing the job. I have killed plenty of big deer and get much more pleasure watching them than doing the deed myself.*


Good for you and great job on your Ranch! green to ya!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I kind of agree with Rubberback, that most of us will never get to see a deer like that on our place. Which is why I am thankful when you guys do share your pictures of these great bucks, and the success you are having managing your places. 

THANKS FOR SHARING!! 

Look forward to seeing one of your kids with their hands on it next year posted here.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> My estimate on score is high 180's to mid 190's. It is hard to see in the pictures but he is a main frame 12 with a 5" or 6" fork on his right G2. I think his G2's are at least 13" on each side and he has great brow tines. His G5's are about 5" long but they kind of crab claw along the beam and are hard to see. I think he also has some stuff around his bases that I didn't even figure. I'm certainly no expert scorer but that would be my estimate.


I agree with your score/age estimate. Hard to do sometimes, but you have to let the big boys walk.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

That deer is at least 5.5, and maybe 6.5.
If I had to decide on that day, I would've gone with 6.5, which means he might see a slight decline next year.... not to mention, he's not broken up right now, and could be next year..... it would be time to shoot for me.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

PortA, I believe that is a fair age and score. Congratulations on such fine animals.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

....and while he is growning up he is spreeding more and more of his very desirable genetics to future generations. Even if the deer is never shot and lives a long healthy life and dies of old age so what. He has definitely helped improve the herd on the ranch during his life time. You can't kill all of the trophys on a ranch or you are reverse managing.

Good job.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

could someone please 'photo-shop' a set of crosshairs on those pics?.....

can't hardly stand to look at'em the way the way they are.........


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*PortaTrout*



PortATrout said:


> To shoot a super deer you have to have the restraint to let the really nice ones go. Most deer don't jump from a 150 to a 200 in one year. You have to pass on the 170's and 180's if you ever want to kill one in the 200's. Might not be the right decision but it is the one I have decided to make. And when the time comes next year to pull the trigger it will be my son or daughter doing the job. I have killed plenty of big deer and get much more pleasure watching them than doing the deed myself.


PortaTrout,

Your my kind of hunter. Let them grow to their full potential and put them on the wall right when they peak or start to decrease. By looking at his body he seems to still be a stud and not a post mature deer. Definately has another year in him and possibly one after that.

Kudos to you. This is exactly why you have deer like this on your ranch. Just look and watch them grow.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey get real. that is certainly not the norm. I'm sure it is bs or he is looking at some rancehers breeders. Might even be his own. Sure get the rifle and a checkbook that has at least $20,000 in the account. There's more to this story that your telling.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

palmwad89 said:


> hey get real. that is certainly not the norm. I'm sure it is bs or he is looking at some rancehers breeders. Might even be his own. Sure get the rifle and a checkbook that has at least $20,000 in the account. There's more to this story that your telling.


I have been to his ranch, Those ARE the kind of deer he has on his place because he manages them well, he doesnt sell deer for 20,000, he lets his kids hunt on his property. Why do people like you even post bs, enjoy the pic, if you dont like it keep it to yourself. You are exactly why people quit posting pics and such. How are you going to bash someone you have never met and call them a liar. Just shows your lack of maturity and/or jealousy.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

You beat me to it saltwatersensations.

I would imagine if all of you clueless people keep bashing portatrout he will stop posting pics of his awesome bucks. Personally I enjoy looking at them. I don't know why some of you people find it so hard to believe that someone would not shoot a trophy buck, but rather let him live to breed and look at. Obviously ya'll have never hunted on a quality ranch, or have a clue about deer management.

Keep them coming Portatrout, and don't pay attention to all of the clueless posters on this board. I'm sure they are just jealous. You are not alone. At least some people on here "get it" and enjoy the pics as well as understand what you are doing.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

HF LF, makes no difference to me....i love looking at pics of big bucks, the one's posted here are just awesome, and adding to that the desire to let him breed and walk....awesome!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

x2 Chad. It is unfortunate that people feel the need to make negative comments about a great deer. What difference does it make if he sells them or his kids kill them. The fact is that he posted a pic of a trophy deer....that he didn't shoot. His choice to let it live, not any of ours. Get over it and enjoy the pictures.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm all for a weekly front yard photo... awesome animals.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> hey get real. that is certainly not the norm. I'm sure it is bs or he is looking at some rancehers breeders. Might even be his own. Sure get the rifle and a checkbook that has at least $20,000 in the account. There's more to this story that your telling.


Palmwad, people like you never cease to amaze me. 
Someone post a picture of a nice deer and this is the **** they get. You don't have a clue what the situation is with that deer so when you don't know something it is probably better to keep your opinion to yourself. Big deer are not the norm they are the exception. I also have nice young deer and there also are not so good ones there that I don't post pictures of. I have big deer on my place because I can let good deer live until they get big. This is a free range deer that happened to show up in my FRONT YARD last Saturday. I had seen him before but never at the house. The fact that he was a great deer and he was in the yard was why I posted the picture. If you look at the bottom right hand corner of the first picture you can see the corner of the hot tub in it. I thought that was kind of neat but obviously you didn't. If you don't believe what I post just don't read it and keep your negative comments to yourself.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> Palmwad, people like you never cease to amaze me.
> Someone post a picture of a nice deer and this is the **** they get. You don't have a clue what the situation is with that deer so when you don't know something it is probably better to keep your opinion to yourself. Big deer are not the norm they are the exception. I also have nice young deer and there also are not so good ones there that I don't post pictures of. I have big deer on my place because I can let good deer live until they get big. This is a free range deer that happened to show up in my FRONT YARD last Saturday. I had seen him before but never at the house. The fact that he was a great deer and he was in the yard was why I posted the picture. *If you look at the bottom right hand corner of the first picture you can see the corner of the hot tub in it*. I thought that was kind of neat but obviously you didn't. If you don't believe what I post just don't read it and keep your negative comments to yourself.


so you're the guy i've seen in all those email pictures of the dude hunting from the hot tub!!!! :biggrin: :rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, i have infinite respect for your restraint. good luck and heres hoping you find his sheds in the spring


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

that is an awesome deer, congrats.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey there is more to this than what he is telling us.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

palmwad89 said:


> hey there is more to this than what he is telling us.


If you know so much why dont you fill us in or ****. My guess is you know nada.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Palmwad89...So let me get this straight, you are calling him a liar? 

I wish everytime someone did this, Mont would ban their ***. I'm so sick of it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Palmwad89...So let me get this straight, you are calling him a liar?
> 
> I wish everytime someone did this, Mont would ban their ***. I'm so sick of it.


oh come on.. don't you know.. big deer make men crazy.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> hey there is more to this than what he is telling us.


Didn't tell much when I sarted the thread except some of the bigger deer were starting to show up around the house and I had seen several fights recently. Later I gave my estimation of his score and age and the reason I decided not to shoot him this year. Then I had to waste my time responding to your negative post and for some unknown reason I am back at it again. Bottom line is I had a good deer come up in my front yard at the ranch and I took a picture of him and posted it for others to see. Appears that 99.9% of the other people here liked what posted and one ****wad has to try and ruin it.


----------



## perfect10 (Nov 3, 2009)

Why is it even hard to believe the guy has this deer on his place. Not to take anything away from this deer, but anybody that is killing bigger deer is letting these kind of deer walk till they are done breeding. 
Palmwad this is not some competition to see who can kill the best deer on the property every year, that's fine on a lease with a bunch of guys you don't know or a day hunt but this is management!
GIVE the front porch pics a break!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

palmwad89 said:


> hey get real. that is certainly not the norm. I'm sure it is bs or he is looking at some rancehers breeders. Might even be his own. Sure get the rifle and a checkbook that has at least $20,000 in the account. There's more to this story that your telling.





palmwad89 said:


> hey there is more to this than what he is telling us.


MONT CAN YOU TURN THE REDDIES ON FOR A MINUTE OR TWO PLEASE!sad3sm

Yep,, I knew the village down the road was missing their idiot!:headknock

Fiine buck there PortA


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> oh come on.. don't you know.. big deer make men crazy.


Hey...they make me crazy too...but not stupid. :slimer:


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> oh come on.. don't you know.. big deer make men crazy.


J is right, big deer make people do crazy things

I love the pics and keep them coming.... Just do not give out your location...In the past, I made the mistake of doing so. Shortly after posting pictures, the neighbors (whom we had not seen or heard in 3 years) out of nowhere started corning/hunting right on the fence line... :headknock


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

palmwad89 said:


> hey there is more to this than what he is telling us.


This is the exact reason I don't post pictures like these. We have had exceptional bucks like this one show up in the front yard. But leave it to someone that has probably never even seen a 140 let alone a 180+ to start throwing stones. Not every big buck is a pen deer. Hell, I let a 5 year old 200+ 24 point low fence walk three years ago. Yes he was huge, but he was 5. No way was I going to kill him. I would rather let him die of natural causes and have a chance to breed than kill him and know there was no chance of him breeding.

Good job PortATrout. I know what it takes, and the rewards of growing them big are far better than killing them.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

He is a pretty big fella ....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

But most of the time when you tell someone "You won't kill a 170 if you shoot every 150 you see" they look at you funny.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats right fellas. Get a Rope. Lol! Get em boys.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> But most of the time when you tell someone "You won't kill a 170 if you shoot every 150 you see" they look at you funny.


The place I hunt, pretty much everything that has horns dies, no one on there lets anything walk. I hate it. I haven't shot a nice buck off of there in three years because of others lack of management. Just a couple of culls, heck I am the only one who will shoot a doe. No one else will. This is the reason people dont see a true first rate deer. They are killed before they become one. Another reason why I will be looking for a new place to hunt, where I may have a chance to shoot a decent deer.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> The place I hunt, pretty much everything that has horns dies, no one on there lets anything walk. I hate it. I haven't shot a nice buck off of there in three years because of others lack of management. Just a couple of culls, heck I am the only one who will shoot a doe. No one else will. This is the reason people dont see a true first rate deer. They are killed before they become one. Another reason why I will be looking for a new place to hunt, where I may have a chance to shoot a decent deer.


let me know if you find a good place and have an open spot for next year


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> hey get real. that is certainly not the norm. I'm sure it is bs or he is looking at some rancehers breeders. Might even be his own. Sure get the rifle and a checkbook that has at least $20,000 in the account. There's more to this story that your telling.





palmwad89 said:


> hey there is more to this than what he is telling us.





waterspout said:


> MONT CAN YOU TURN THE REDDIES ON FOR A MINUTE OR TWO PLEASE!sad3sm
> 
> Yep,, I knew the village down the road was missing their idiot!:headknock
> 
> Fiine buck there PortA


 Palmwad.....Let me think what the 1st thing that comes to mind is when I see your name....Can't say it here, but it has something to do with you, a Playboy mag, and a bathroom AND by the way you are a fuggin moron....I,m with you Spout on the Reddies and the missing idiot. Super deer PortA.....Please keep postin and don't let one or two idiot's jealousy and ramblings bother you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pacontender said:


> Hell, I let a 5 year old 200+ 24 point low fence walk three years ago. Yes he was huge, but he was 5. No way was I going to kill him.


you need somebody that knows how to pull the trigger to come find him and put him out of his misery now that he is 8 years old?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> you need somebody that knows how to pull the trigger to come find him and put him out of his misery now that he is 8 years old?


Ha, you would be so nervous, you wouldn't be able to hit the record button!


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

Palmwad, keep your rude comments to yourself. Nobody on this site wants to hear them. The man has great deer and deserves to be proud of them. I am proud of him for the simple fact that he lets them grow bigger. It seems that everytime there are negative replies to these posts it is the same people and you are one of them. If you cant say something nice, dont say anything at all. The man that portrays everyone else to be a liar is usually the one that is a liar.

Just my 2 cents.......

Great Pics, Keep them coming.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pacontender said:


> Ha, you would be so nervous, you wouldn't be able to hit the record button!


nervous heck.. all you have to do is picture the deer naked :rotfl:


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> nervous heck.. all you have to do is picture the deer naked :rotfl:


h: Now I am glad I never got in a blind with you.


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

pacontender said:


> h: Now I am glad I never got in a blind with you.


When you start picturing deer nekkid...it might be a sign that you are hunting too much.

Which is not a bad thing, btw. :smile:


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

I could be wrong, but this looks like the same buck as seen in one of your earlier posts at the feeder while still in velvet.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230037

Awesome deer! Looking forward to seeing some more of your front yard bucks!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

No need to bicker guys...I have a perfect solution.

Trap him, and relocate to my property. I would LOVE to have a buck like that walking around. The thread starter is one lucky dude to have that thing cruising his woods. The only shot I'd take at that deer is with a telephoto lens! He is amazing.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Dude!!! That is an awsome deer! Pay no mind to the skeptics, congrats on your fortune!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

that buck is fkng HUGE!!!!!


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is not real. It is behind some fancy ranch with a high fence.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Post things that are realistic.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> Post things that are realistic.


Don't be a hater, man.


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

Another great post by palmwad. Thanks for offering yet another one of your pointless point of views.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

palmwad89 said:


> Post things that are realistic.


If you are looking at it, then its is real, therefore it is realistic. I also think that its realistic that if you keep your crappy posts up that you will go to BANNED camp with the rest of the idiots.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> Palmwad, people like you never cease to amaze me.
> Someone post a picture of a nice deer and this is the **** they get. You don't have a clue what the situation is with that deer so when you don't know something it is probably better to keep your opinion to yourself. Big deer are not the norm they are the exception. I also have nice young deer and there also are not so good ones there that I don't post pictures of. I have big deer on my place because I can let good deer live until they get big. This is a free range deer that happened to show up in my FRONT YARD last Saturday. I had seen him before but never at the house. The fact that he was a great deer and he was in the yard was why I posted the picture. If you look at the bottom right hand corner of the first picture you can see the corner of the hot tub in it. I thought that was kind of neat but obviously you didn't. If you don't believe what I post just don't read it and keep your negative comments to yourself.


Your right... its your story.... tell it like you want to. :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

palmwad89 said:


> hey get real. that is certainly not the norm. I'm sure it is bs or he is looking at some rancehers breeders. Might even be his own. Sure get the rifle and a checkbook that has at least $20,000 in the account. There's more to this story that your telling.


Wad, you've got 4 posts on this thread and have yet to say anything constructive/useful. It would be in your best/future interest to dial it back a bit.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> This is not real. It is behind some fancy ranch with a high fence.


It is a free range deer and it is behind a high fence. It is not a deer in a breeder pen. I never portrayed it to be a low fence deer or anything for that matter. I said it is a nice deer that is on my ranch and he showed up in my front yard and I thought I would share it with the people on this site. Amazing, a post with over 9,000 views and over 80 replys and there has to be one ****wad that has to believe it is not realistic. Seems like you are in the minority here. Sorry you don't believe it is real but then I really could care less. Next time you see a post from PortATrout just go ahead and skip over it and save everybody a lot of grief.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey asswad89 go stir the pot somewhere else. Nice bucks PortA.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Here is a yard buck. Pic taken at 50yds. This is a 4yd old buck that scores somewhere in the mid 160's.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

"This is not real. It is behind some fancy ranch with a high fence"

Man I am so glad you let us know that tidbit of information, I always knew those deer were fake cardboard cut outs behind those high fences.......

Keep posting those great pics guys!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

PortATrout said:


> It is a free range deer and it is behind a high fence. It is not a deer in a breeder pen. I never portrayed it to be a low fence deer or anything for that matter. I.


 very nice deer.
But free range deer are ones who dont live behind a high fence. hence the word " free range"
So I am confused, is the ranch high fence or not ?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Don't Matter High Fence or low!!*

I have a friend who has 5,000 acres high fenced. He drove into a 100 acre trap for cows. Saw a huge deer at the back, drove straight to the gate and closed it. Hunted 3 hunters in the trap(every weekend) all season last year. Never saw the deer. Point is, they will act like a MATURE whitetail hi-fence or not. Thanks for the post of your Big Yard Deer.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Wad, you've got 4 posts on this thread and have yet to say anything constructive/useful. It would be in your best/future interest to dial it back a bit.


 umm PW - in case you didn't get the hint - this is palerider being nice - it's best to keep him that way - he's not fun to be around when he's mad.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whatcha hidin out back??? Great deer!


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

*knee jerk*



palmwad89 said:


> hey get real. that is certainly not the norm. I'm sure it is bs or he is looking at some rancehers breeders. Might even be his own. Sure get the rifle and a checkbook that has at least $20,000 in the account. There's more to this story that your telling.


i haven't been viewing this board for too long but as far as i can tell the following 2 knee jerk reactions are too common:

1. try to make someone else look stupid. negativity for no reason.

2. kill everything. why not let something live once in a while and leave it to enjoy and provide variation and strength to whatever population it belongs to?

it is a downer to an otherwise excellent resource.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would love to just see a deer like that. Sitting in a stand on that ranch with binoculars and camera (no weapon needed) would really change my pulse rate. Obviously you have a reason to be proud of your ranch.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I enjoyed the picture.


----------

